# 20 Gallon Build Journal



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

Day 1:
Fish: 1 dwarf pictus, 1 lace cat, 1 senegal bichir, 1 oto, one female bristlenose.
Decor: 1 small cave, 1 mopani driftwood, 1 fake bonsai tree, multiple fake plants, 1 plastic cliff
filtration: 40gph
heating: 25 watt


No testing supplies at this moment.

25 % water Change every 1-2 weeks

P.S. I know it is overstocked but will be upgrading soon I hope


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

this sound really cool!!
i cant' wait to see some pics!!
just watch out for that senegal bichir, he will eat almost anything that gets in his way that will fit in his mouth.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

We demand pics,heh.Sounds nice.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

ics:
*W


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

Could you just describe it in a poetic manner rather than putting pictures? lol.. sounds cool!


----------

